# What is the best Ebay(a.k.a Chinese) LED lighting system on Ebay?



## SpaceLord

Hello. 

I had purchased a LED system on ebay a while back. 

It had no splash guard, very few lights which had a lenses which made the light spread out. It ended up with a few brights spots which grew tons of algae and tons of shadows in the front,back and random places in the tank. 

I filled up my tank too high with the last water change and I think it shorted the light out. Right now its trying in the sun but it may be damaged beyond repair. 

I am thinking that its better to get a wider LED light with lots of less powerful LED to light the entire aquarium but not have spots of massive Algae. 

I am also not sure if those lenses which spread out the light may have change the wave length and cause the algae growth? The plants never grew well in that tank like it does in my other tank. 

Has anyone here had good success with any Ebay based lighting system? If so, could you please tell me which one or possible PM me the auction link or number? 

I don't know why but this forum think that if you post an Ebay link that you are like promoting your personal item as spam or something then end up deleting the post. 

So possible post maybe just the title and maybe the seller name and I can do a search for it or maybe just PM me the information or maybe a picture of the item? 

Thanks. 

P.S. This is one I was considering. 










156 LED Aquarium Light Multi-Color Full Spectrum Marine 48"-50" Fish Tank Lamp

Features:

156 bright LEDs with 5 colors, full spectrum LEDs and makes phycophyta vivid
3 optional control modes:
All LEDs On / Only Blue LEDs On / Close
Extendable bracket makes LED light fits different size aquariums in extendable range
High-quality LEDs, can be used at least 50000 hrs
If one of the LEDs is not working by being misused, the others would not be affected
(But other cheaper ones will be extinguished lots of LEDs and can't be used any more)
High efficiency, low energy dissipation, save cost, extend LEDs life span 
Aluminium alloy shell, much durable than those lights made of plastic
Recommended for both freshwater and saltwater tank
Specification:

Fits for Aquarium Size

45"- 50" Aquarium
White LEDs
132pcs (8000K,0.5w)
Blue LEDs
12pcs (460nm, 0.5W)
Pink LEDs
4pcs (465nm)
Red LEDs
4pcs (625nm)
Green LEDs

4pcs (500nm)

Adaptor Power

Input:100-240V 1.0A 
Output:12V 2.6A

Size of One Extendable Bracket
10-3/4"L x 4-1/4"W x 1"H
Overall Size of Light

45-1/2"L x 5"W x 1-1/4"H


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi SpaceLord,

I would pass on it; this is a 48" fixture that only has a 31.2 watt output (2.6A X 12V). I just bought a 36" Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 fixture that has a 46 watt ouput (and it's 12" shorter). The Fluval 2.0 provides me [email protected] at 20" depth with no glass top and [email protected] at 20" depth with a glass Versa-Top; yes those measurements were taken with an Apogee PAR Meter. The Fluval 2.0 has 120 degree lenses for better light dispersion which makes those PAR readings even more impressive. If you are trying to get a decent PAR value at the bottom of your 75 gallon it is doubtful that the Chinese import above will do it. The Fluval 2.0 is dimmable and does have a 'night-time mode' but the five spectrum's of light are not individually controllable; the unit is completely waterproof and comes with a three (3) year warranty and there is an 800 number for their customer service in MA. Ken's Fish currently has a 15% special on Fluval; Coupon Code = fluval


----------



## SpaceLord

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi SpaceLord,
> 
> I would pass on it; this is a 48" fixture that only has a 31.2 watt output (2.6A X 12V). I just bought a 36" Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 fixture that has a 46 watt ouput (and it's 12" shorter). The Fluval 2.0 provides me [email protected] at 20" depth with no glass top and [email protected] at 20" depth with a glass Versa-Top; yes those measurements were taken with an Apogee PAR Meter. The Fluval 2.0 has 120 degree lenses for better light dispersion which makes those PAR readings even more impressive. If you are trying to get a decent PAR value at the bottom of your 75 gallon it is doubtful that the Chinese import above will do it. The Fluval 2.0 is dimmable and does have a 'night-time mode' but the five spectrum's of light are not individually controllable; the unit is completely waterproof and comes with a three (3) year warranty and there is an 800 number for their customer service in MA. Ken's Fish currently has a 15% special on Fluval; Coupon Code = fluval


Thank you for the great information. I will seriously considering buying this one. Also, thanks for the coupon code. 

I was wondering, this shows as •Color Temperature: 7500K however I though that aquarium planted needed 6500K? 

Also, I read that it has like 252 led lights between 46 watts. 


Would that factor into like .19 watts per light? It sounds like it could cover a large surface area of the tank but I am not sure if it would go down deep enough? 

I know the one on Ebay was .5 Watt per light however far less lights. 

What do you think? 

Thanks.


----------



## DaveK

"What is the best Ebay(a.k.a Chinese) LED lighting system on Ebay?"

In my opinion, the answer to your question is "false". In other words, I wouldn't purchase an Ebay fixture. 

This is for several reasons -

The total lack of replacement parts. Most other lighting systems, like T5s, can be repaired with odd the shelf parts. This isn't true with most LED fixturers. You need to get the parts from the manufacturer. 

You have no ideal what quality and type of parts are going into the product. Just because it's an LED fixture doesn't mean it's any good. If may not have a good spectrum or output too little light.

Such items usually have serious limitations, as pointed out by @Seattle_Aquarist above.

I think your better off getting one of the known name brand fixturers that you see a lot of others using, or do a DIY project getting the parts and putting it together the way you want.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

SpaceLord said:


> Thank you for the great information. I will seriously considering buying this one. Also, thanks for the coupon code.
> 
> I was wondering, this shows as •Color Temperature: 7500K however I though that aquarium planted needed 6500K?
> 
> Also, I read that it has like 252 led lights between 46 watts.
> 
> Would that factor into like .19 watts per light? It sounds like it could cover a large surface area of the tank but I am not sure if it would go down deep enough?
> 
> I know the one on Ebay was .5 Watt per light however far less lights.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi SpaceLord,

Plants are able to photosynthesize using light from throughout the visible spectrum and beyond at both ends. However plants are most efficient photosynthesizing using 450 - 500nm (blue) and 650 - 700nm (red) neither of which are 6500K which is about the spectrum of light at noon at the equator. Personally I like my light a little 'cooler' than 6500K and typically have used florescent tubes that are 8800K to 9350K which tends to make the red colors "POP". The 7500K of then Fluval 2.0 is good enough for me.

Actually we do not know the wattage of the LEDs used in the Fluval 2.0. What we do know is there are 252 of them and they are being "driven" at 46 watts; LEDs are never driven at full ratings (i.e. 0.5 watts / 3.0 watts / 5.0 watts etc) because it drastically shortens the life expectancy. Interestingly the 156 LEDs in the China fixture are being driven with approximately 0.20 watts (basically the same as the Fluval 2.0 - there are just a lot less of them in the China fixture).

The real key of course is the PAR readings (light intensity) at various depths and how well that light is dispersed throughout the tank. For example my 75 gallon is about 21" tall, I have 3" of substrate, so my substrate level is about 18" depth. The Fluval 2.0 will give me in excess of [email protected] which according to Tom Barr would be considered low/medium light. In comparison, a new 96 watt Power Compact 8800K lamp in an MIRO 4 reflector (AH Supply) provides about [email protected] at the 20" depth.

I am actually using the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 on my 30 gallon (36" long) tank. There it is providing [email protected] at the substrate level. I will do a review of the Fluval 2.0 as soon as I can get some time.


----------



## steveo

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> I will do a review of the Fluval 2.0 as soon as I can get some time.


I am really looking forward to your review!


----------



## ichy

i wot buy a light from anywhere without PAR data. Without PAR data its just a crap shoot!


----------



## alcimedes

Why would you want to recreate the bad experience from last time with the same bad experience?


----------



## houseofcards

That same light is sold pretty much everywhere sometimes under different names. Actually here is the same light on Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Yescom-Multi...s/B00S9LO8PA/ref=dpx_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1

You should read some of the reviews. 

Ebay sells everything not only chinese made product. The way you stated things, it sounds like it's an ebay light.


----------



## easternlethal

In China fish only tanks are still predominant so most lights are made for that. With so many lights squeezed into the housing and no controller you can bet it'll lack penetration.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi houseofcards,

Good find, thank you! It really does pay for us to do our homework...Wow a whole 30 day warranty could they make it any shorter?

Interesting, *Ken's Fish has the Fluval 2.0 48"* for $185.99; after 15% off $158.09 no tax & free shipping...I think that is less expensive than the subject fixture!


----------



## houseofcards

Hey Seattle,

Your definitely right about the OP referenced light. 

I read just a handful of the reviews and several stated that it's too dim for plants. Here's one such review:

"Light arrived on time. But this light is NOT for a planted tank as the description states i had to return it. Great light for fish only though. Though you will have to buy a whole new light when the leds start to go out"


----------



## Lonestarbandit

I did a rather amateurish review of 3 low cost led lights.
The Yescom was by far the best.
With Jeffkrols help the PAR was also determined.
34 PAR I believe it was.
Also that review was incorrect as this light is NOT a one LED goes they all go board and it WILL grow plants and does. (I was not sure myself at first but Jeffkroll was correct).

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards

Lonestarbandit said:


> I did a rather amateurish review of 3 low cost led lights.
> The Yescom was by far the best.
> With Jeffkrols help the PAR was also determined.
> 34 PAR I believe it was.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Either way this would put your aquarium in the low light range for plants.


----------



## Lonestarbandit

houseofcards said:


> Either way this would put your aquarium in the low light range for plants.


That PAR was @ 12" I am not convinced that's low light plants only given the light bending qualities of a full tank vs dry test outside of tank.


----------



## easternlethal

houseofcards said:


> it sounds like it's an ebay light.


I just noticed that every single bulb on that 'photo' has exactly the same rays emanating from it. even the colored ones.

yes things are a bit slow at the office today..


----------



## jeffkrol

almost all LED's are Chinese.................


----------



## houseofcards

The OP is talking about a 48" light. I'm doubtful the tank is 12". Of course we can put it on a shallow tank and grow more plants, but typically speaking with a normal height tank this is low light.


----------



## jeffkrol

houseofcards said:


> The OP is talking about a 48" light. I'm doubtful the tank is 12". Of course we can put it on a shallow tank and grow more plants, but typically speaking with a normal height tank this is low light.


You can't state that w/out knowing the true output..
Problem w/ these lights is they list it as .5W diodes..
As an example 
Running 156 .5W diodes AT .5W would put 78W of output over the tank..
At 50-100lumens per watt (typical efficiency range) 3900 to 7800 lumens over a tank..Certainly NOT low light.

now considering they, at best, are running the diodes themselves at say.. .2W and considering an average efficiency of 75L/W 2340 lumens..
Still not really "low" light" 
About one t8 but w/ the added benefit of better "directional-ity" and about a 2x multiplier factor because of that...
That would push the "efficiency" up to one t5HO............

now if they use .1w emitters. yes, low light..

for high tech,CO2 injected.. low light.. for low tech tank.. err higher than low light.

48" RayII w/ 39W and 384 LED's (0.10W/per diode) has a PAR of 73 @ 18"

at the same efficiency that would make 30PAR at 18" for the light in question..
HUH, Oddly enough this re-calculation actually matches my first one.. 


> It is of better build than my cheapest aquaneat but does not match the Yescom MULTISPEC 156 LED.
> 2000 lux x .015 = 30 PAR.


Based on his lux measurement and a "conversion" guesstimate...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1027674-3-low-cost-led-light-review-6.html
http://www.apogeeinstruments.com/conversion-ppf-to-lux/

Only a PAR meter will tell for sure though..

Oh and "best" Chinese "freshwater" LED's, in my opinion.. DSunY...............


----------



## houseofcards

jeffkrol said:


> You can't state that w/out knowing the true output..
> .



Actually I can. I have the 24" one and it doesn't grow much on a 20G. It's very limited. Which is what the 24" one is designed for. Using two 18watt CFL bulbs in a clam shell is noticeably brighter and grows more plants and things like Blyxa get some color. I don't need PAR measurement to confirm that, sorry


----------



## jeffkrol

houseofcards said:


> Either way this would put your aquarium in the low light range for plants.


its close..  
Depends on real measurements, ones def. of low and a few other factors..
35PAR is low 36 is medium..??? 









Bump:


houseofcards said:


> Actually I can. I have the 24" one and it doesn't grow much on a 20G. It's very limited. Which is what the 24" one is designed for. Using two 18watt CFL bulbs in a clam shell is noticeably brighter and grows more plants and things like Blyxa get some color. I don't need PAR measurement to confirm that, sorry


your basically running 2x the wattage w/ 2 bulbs.. Compare one 18W to your 24" fixture..
As I said much depends on ones needs..I'm certainly not "selling" these as PAR monsters.. just realistic..And w/ LED's the larger the fixture the more diode overlap and concurrent PAR increase.. 

to change the perspective a bit, you can get more PAR out of a 48" LED "shop light" than these BUT it has its niche.. 

So you buy 2 48" for a grand total of $60-$80 and NOW you are guaranteed higher than "low" PAR.. 
sure you can put chicken cones and mercury laced bulbs over your tank for a cheaper price, if you so choose...........


----------



## houseofcards

jeffkrol said:


> its close..
> Depends on real measurements, ones def. of low and a few other factors..


Actually usage allows 'trumps' a chart that is probably 20%-30% off depending on fixture type, reflectors, etc.



jeffkrol said:


> its close..
> So you buy 2 48" for a grand total of $60-$80 and NOW you are guaranteed higher than "low" PAR.. ...........


I don't doubt that, but that was not the discussion. Does one of these 48" fixture grow plants. The answer is it will limit you to only certain plants.


----------



## jeffkrol

Actually the orig. question was:


> I am thinking that its better to get a wider LED light with lots of less powerful LED to light the entire aquarium but not have spots of massive Algae.
> ...
> P.S. This is one I was considering.


and it went downhill from there... 
Including this:



> What is the best Ebay(a.k.a Chinese) LED lighting system on Ebay?"
> 
> In my opinion, the answer to your question is "false". In other words, I wouldn't purchase an Ebay fixture.


Reefers are having no problems buying the large "black box" LED's off eek bay..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

jeffkrol said:


> its close..
> Depends on real measurements, ones def. of low and a few other factors..
> 35PAR is low 36 is medium..???


Hi All,

I agree with jeffkrol that the definition of low, medium, and high light levels are arbitrary at best. I have seen Hoppy's 2010 chart referenced periodically and I think some folks think it is 'gospel' but in 2012 he posted the same chart without the low, medium, high marks indicated. Tom Barr has stated in the past:









I'm not saying one or the other is correct, just that the numbers are somewhat arbitrary; a "good" PAR reading for a 12" deep 10 gallon would be a "terrible" PAR reading for a 25.4" deep 90 gallon.....it's all relative to the tank size/depth being discussed. Going back to the OP and his question about the light he was considering asking our opinions I believe that was pretty well covered by the reviews on Amazon, etc. - the unit is marginal at best based upon the reviews alone. 

As for serviceability, reliability, warranty, and customer support those are not as subjective; items such as published performance data, a long term written warranty that is backed by a reputable company with a history in the industry, and a U.S. based customer service operation are certainly factors for me to consider when spending my $$ on a product.


----------



## houseofcards

jeffkrol said:


> Reefers are having no problems buying the large "black box" LED's off eek bay..


I agree. I never stated that you couldn't find a light on ebay infact I mentioned that earlier that the OP shouldn't call it an ebay light as if it was a dirty word.

Again reiterating what I said earlier and what Seattle Aquarist stated I'm in the context of the OPs question for his tank not COULD this work on a given tank with less height.

Actually I didn't realize at first I had purchased the light in question in the 24" version. I gotten it a while a go for use with keeping some emersed plants alive. It works great for that. >

I had put it on a 20G for a while not much really grew with it.


----------



## jeffkrol

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> As for serviceability, reliability, warranty, and customer support those are not as subjective; items such as published performance data, a long term written warranty that is backed by a reputable company with a history in the industry, and a U.S. based customer service operation are certainly factors for me to consider when spending my $$ on a product.


Well when you can get that for a $35 48" light let me know.. 
See the thing is these lights are nothing but a big circuit board w/ a bunch of solid state devices attached to it. The diodes are run in series/parallel arrangements and as such you, at most lose 3 diodes w/ a bad one. That coupled to a cheap switching power supply and that is it for most.

almost all power supplies are Chinese junk w/ planned obsolescence built in (not much different than 90% of any "name brand" power supply for "name brand" lights).
Can't even count the amount of "lifetime" computer power supplies I've chucked out. 

I actually don't expect a Finnex/Current/ect.power supply to last much longer than, on average, any other cheap ps. Maybe a percentage more like say 20% failure rate vs 50% failure rate.
As you might have guessed, I consider power supplies "consumables"...........
ONE THING to note: There is more than one "model" under the same name. some are "'supposedly" higher wattage LEDs.
Last I looked the Amazon ones were running .1-.2W diodes.. *So THAT is a factor.* (and a shopping problem)..
I really didn't want to defend this light this much but it is what it is.
The one that lonestarband bought came w/ a bigger ps than "advertised" and since it is rare that China gives you way over spec ps the assumption was the diodes were driven harder than the Amazon/low Watt ones.. Thus more output.

Sometimes the problem w/ ebay is sorting out specs w/ soo many similar models from same/similar companies..
Like Beamsworks.. 

ONE last thing: The ONLY "real life" measurement we have w/ the "lonestar model" is this:


> So. At about 12" away 2265 give or take on the lux meter.
> About 7200 @ 1".
> As a reference at 12" a single t8 is at about 650.


think about it... 
http://www.apogeeinstruments.com/conversion-ppf-to-lux/
2265 x .015 factor = 34PAR at 12" 
18PAR at 24" at best.. 
I prefer not to argue w/ physics..


----------



## jeffkrol

houseofcards said:


> Actually I didn't realize at first I had purchased the light in question in the 24" version. I gotten it a while a go for use with keeping some emersed plants alive. It works great for that. >
> 
> I had put it on a 20G for a while not much really grew with it.


Please note that there are apparently different models as I stated above..
If you got the .1-.2W( rated) ones it is understandable..as, at best, they are driven in the .1W range..

Bump: You know you made me check..
Amazon:


> White LEDs: 62pcs(8000K,0.1w)
> - Blue LEDs: 6pcs(460nm, 0.1W)
> - Green LEDs: 2pcs(500nm, 0.97W) (edit: ???)
> - Overall Size of Light: 24-3/4"L x 5"W x 1-1/4"H
> - Pink LEDs: 4pcs (465nm, 0.1W)
> - Red LEDs: 4pcs (625nm, 0.08W)
> - Adaptor Power: Input: 100-240V 1.0A; Output: 12V 2.6A


note the low output diodes..

Flea bay:


> Fits for Aquarium Size
> 
> 45"- 50" Aquarium
> White LEDs 132pcs (8000K,0.5w)
> Blue LEDs 12pcs (460nm, 0.5W)
> Pink LEDs 4pcs (465nm)
> Red LEDs 4pcs (625nm)
> Green LEDs 4pcs (500nm)
> 
> Adaptor Power
> 
> 
> Input:100-240V 1.0A
> Output:12V 2.6A


PS doesn't make sense but as stated a bigger one arrived w/ this unit..









As I said, best guess is .2w/diode..2x the Amazon one..


----------



## SpaceLord

alcimedes said:


> Why would you want to recreate the bad experience from last time with the same bad experience?


I would be buying a different brand. 

The one I had problems with had very few yet powerful (32) LED lights in a narrow 2-wide configuration for a 48 inch and 75 gallon aquarium without a splash guard. It may be the brand EVO. 

No splash guard production!!! Uneven light coverage,etc..

My other tank 55-gallon, 48 inch, 4-wide configuration, 72-lights. Full coverage of the tank, splashed guard( which I help sealed up with silicone) and seem to be going a lot better. Plants are growing wonderful. This brand is Beamworks. 

Case and point is not all Ebay system are created equal. Some are better than others. 

Looking for the best one on Ebay that I can get.

Thanks.


----------



## SpaceLord

houseofcards said:


> Hey Seattle,
> 
> Your definitely right about the OP referenced light.
> 
> I read just a handful of the reviews and several stated that it's too dim for plants. Here's one such review:
> 
> "Light arrived on time. But this light is NOT for a planted tank as the description states i had to return it. Great light for fish only though. Though you will have to buy a whole new light when the leds start to go out"


I may be using it in additional to my current light. I think like 12 lights went out 20 still work on my EVO light strip which is 3 Watt per light on 6,500 range. So I may be looking to supplement it due to the missing lights. However even with no supplement light, still probably good enough to keep plants alive. 

The light in the picture, I can get for like $40 on Ebay. Do you think the $185 Fluval one is worth the extra money? When I divide the watts to the number of lights, it comes out to less watt per light than the one on Ebay. 

Fluval Light specs. 
Number of LEDs: 356
Wattage: 59 W
Lumens: 4.250 LM
Color temperature: 7,500K

59 watts/ 356 lights = .16 watts per lights. 

The Ebay is .50 watts per light. 

Let me know what you think. 

Thanks.


----------



## jeffkrol

A couple of things:
Fluval states "diode watts" basically.. 
The eek bay one is gross watts..It would take 2 or 3 to equal the Fluval.
The "REAL" LED output watts and efficiency are probably similar..Just a matter of "more is more".. 
Of course the Fluval has, arguably, better color rendition and most likely better q/c no doubt. 
worth is always a matter of opinion.. 

NOT at all unusual for the diodes to run much lower than rated. Actually more on the line of SOP..

EVO is/was a Beamswork/Green Element name..Pretty much all one big family..
The EVO is easily fixed w/ a VOM (to identify bad diodes), "Bridgelux" diodes, thermal compound and some soldering skill..
Beamswork LED mod - Reef Central Online Community

One open diode will knock out 3 (12v ps) or 4 (15V ps) in series.
Or an open in the resistor limiting the current..


----------



## Lonestarbandit

I preferred the Yescom in the end vs the bottom of line Beamworks and Aquaneat.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

SpaceLord said:


> The light in the picture, I can get for like $40 on Ebay. Do you think the $185 Fluval one is worth the extra money? When I divide the watts to the number of lights, it comes out to less watt per light than the one on Ebay.
> 
> Fluval Light specs.
> Number of LEDs: 356
> Wattage: 59 W
> Lumens: 4.250 LM
> Color temperature: 7,500K
> 
> 59 watts/ 356 lights = .16 watts per lights.
> 
> The Ebay is .50 watts per light.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi SpaceLord,

I think you are confusing two different ratings on the LEDs. The Yescomusa unit in your picture states it uses 156 LEDs rated at 0.5 watt. The unit in the picture states that the output power (amp draw X voltage) of the unit is 31.2 watts (2.6X 12). Therefore each LED is being driven with 0.2 watts (about 40% of maximum rated).

The Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 48" fixture has 356 LEDs. The maxiumum rated wattage of the LEDs is not indicated. However we do know that the 48" unit has an output power of 59 watts. Therefore each LED is being driven with 0.166 watts. 

Almost all LEDs fall into maximum standard output ratings: 0.5 watt; 1.0 watt; 3.0 watt; 5.0 watt etc. Fixture manufacturers don't 'drive' the LEDs to the maximum output ratings because it drastically shortens the life expectancy. They typically 'drive' the LEDs at lower wattages to extend the life expectancy of the LEDs and fixture. That is why the 0.5 watt LEDs in the Yescomusa unit are only being driven at 0.2 watts.

Going back to the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 48" fixture with the LEDs being driven at 0.16 watts we can assume that the LEDs in the fixture are also rated at 0.5 watts. Question, based upon the above which fixture is driving the LEDs at approximately 20% lower output wattage and in theory should have a greater life expectancy?

The key numbers to look at are the power consumption (31.2 watts vs 59 watts) which gives us some idea about the output of the fixture and how hard the LEDs are being driven (0.2 watts vs 0.166 watts).

I can tell you having worked for a large, international manufacturer for most of my adult life that a long full warranty period is not given to a product with a short life expectancy; manufacturers cannot afford to do that. Most manufacturers know the life expectancy of their products and will warranty them for a period shorter than that. A three year warranty on the Fluval unit tells me that Hagen expects the life of the product to easily exceed 3 years; what does the 30 day warranty of the Yescomusa product tell us?

I am not trying to deter you from purchasing the unit you posted, but please go in with both eyes open and have reasonable expectations about the product. The decision is yours as are the consequences of the decision.


----------



## micheljq

Zetlight are of good quality as far as i know. They have 1 year warranty and their own patents for emitters, as far as I know. This means they are probably of better quality than many popular brands here. They can be found on evilbay, AliXpress, maybe Amazon.

However if there is a problem the company is in Hong Kong.

Michel.


----------



## jeffkrol

micheljq said:


> Zetlight are of good quality as far as i know. They have 1 year warranty and their own patents for emitters, as far as I know. This means they are probably of better quality than many popular brands here. They can be found on evilbay, AliXpress, maybe Amazon.
> 
> However if there is a problem the company is in Hong Kong.
> 
> Michel.


This looks pretty nice but don't see the controller coming w/ it..
Amazon.com : Zetlight ZP-4000-1200 Plant Waterproof Aquarium LED Light, 48-56" : Pet Supplies


----------



## pinkkiwi1230

Well I don't know much about pars and watts and all the tech stuff. But just remember, you get what you pay for. I got my finnex on amazon, it broke, next day ups came to my door, picked up the old one to ship back and had the new one on it way... that great of customer service was worth every extra penny. So I recommend ordering from amazon and reviewing return policies. EBay doesn't give any of that kind of help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Fleabay is usually pretty good about returns I do most my shopping for fish items there but on big ticket items I tend to use Amazon for that reason.
But a 40 dollar light to me is not a big ticket item and worth a possible hassle to save 10 bucks or more over the Amazon price whereas, and this is only me, say a 75 dollar item I would want the hassle free return policy of Amazon in case something goes wrong.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceLord

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi SpaceLord,
> 
> I would pass on it; this is a 48" fixture that only has a 31.2 watt output (2.6A X 12V). I just bought a 36" Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 fixture that has a 46 watt ouput (and it's 12" shorter). The Fluval 2.0 provides me [email protected] at 20" depth with no glass top and [email protected] at 20" depth with a glass Versa-Top; yes those measurements were taken with an Apogee PAR Meter. The Fluval 2.0 has 120 degree lenses for better light dispersion which makes those PAR readings even more impressive. If you are trying to get a decent PAR value at the bottom of your 75 gallon it is doubtful that the Chinese import above will do it. The Fluval 2.0 is dimmable and does have a 'night-time mode' but the five spectrum's of light are not individually controllable; the unit is completely waterproof and comes with a three (3) year warranty and there is an 800 number for their customer service in MA. Ken's Fish currently has a 15% special on Fluval; Coupon Code = fluval


Can you vouch for the Fluval Fresh and planted 2.0? 

The marine version of this same light has kind of lackluster reviews on Amazon.com ( to be fair, so does the cheaper one I was looking at)

Amazon.com : Fluval Sea Marine Reef 2.0 LED Aquarium Light 36" To 48" : Pet Supplies

The most I have ever spend on a LED light is like around $100 so this Fluval one is really expensive. 

Can you tell me if you had trouble with the switch or the settings,etc..? 

Do you have the WIFI controller for the light? 

How long is the 15% coupon good for? 

Thanks.


----------



## pinkkiwi1230

Lonestarbandit said:


> Fleabay is usually pretty good about returns I do most my shopping for fish items there but on big ticket items I tend to use Amazon for that reason.
> But a 40 dollar light to me is not a big ticket item and worth a possible hassle to save 10 bucks or more over the Amazon price whereas, and this is only me, say a 75 dollar item I would want the hassle free return policy of Amazon in case something goes wrong.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Fleabay??? Thanks I've never heard of them. I'm new to the hobby so I just looked for the best reviews within price. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dcutl002

SpaceLord said:


> Can you vouch for the Fluval Fresh and planted 2.0?
> 
> The marine version of this same light has kind of lackluster reviews on Amazon.com ( to be fair, so does the cheaper one I was looking at)
> 
> Amazon.com : Fluval Sea Marine Reef 2.0 LED Aquarium Light 36" To 48" : Pet Supplies
> 
> The most I have ever spend on a LED light is like around $100 so this Fluval one is really expensive.
> 
> Can you tell me if you had trouble with the switch or the settings,etc..?
> 
> Do you have the WIFI controller for the light?
> 
> How long is the 15% coupon good for?
> 
> Thanks.


This is probably a stupid question, but have you considered a Finnex or CurrentUSA fixture? Both of these manufacturers seem to have a good reputation.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

> Can you vouch for the Fluval Fresh and planted 2.0?
> 
> The marine version of this same light has kind of lackluster reviews on Amazon.com ( to be fair, so does the cheaper one I was looking at)
> 
> Amazon.com : Fluval Sea Marine Reef 2.0 LED Aquarium Light 36" To 48" : Pet Supplies Amazon.com : Fluval Sea Marine Reef 2.0 LED Aquarium Light 36" To 48" : Pet Supplies
> 
> The most I have ever spend on a LED light is like around $100 so this Fluval one is really expensive.
> 
> Can you tell me if you had trouble with the switch or the settings,etc..?
> 
> Do you have the WIFI controller for the light?
> 
> How long is the 15% coupon good for?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi SpaceLord,

I don't think I can 'vouch' for much of anything in this world! lol

I can tell you that it gives over [email protected] at a 12" depth and [email protected] at a 20" depth. I can tell you it definitely has a spectrum that highlights red plants and fish better than my 6400K LED light. I can tell you it took me a few minutes to figure out the "switch"; it is a 'touch switch' so all i have to do is touch it to turn it on, off, or nighttime mode; if I 'touch and hold' it goes from full brightness down to about 10% of full brightness (at first I tried to 'push' the switch...that does not work well). I have had no problems with the settings. No, I did not buy the Wi-Fi controller. Sorry, I have no idea how long the Fluval promotion at Ken's Fish is going to continue.

Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0; 36"; 30g (36" long) tank; Emersed trimmings conversion (P. erectus; C. 'Florida Sunset'; L. glandulosa; H. pinnatifida; M. mattogrossense)


----------



## Lonestarbandit

That's the nickname for the world market place some people frown on using the real name lol 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceLord

pinkkiwi1230 said:


> Fleabay??? Thanks I've never heard of them. I'm new to the hobby so I just looked for the best reviews within price.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


He might be talking about " Ebay" but trying to be funny?


----------



## jeffkrol

SpaceLord said:


> He might be talking about " Ebay" but trying to be funny?


Site edits and deletes most things that refer to, come from, or link to eek bay..


----------



## SpaceLord

jeffkrol said:


> Site edits and deletes most things that refer to, come from, or link to eek bay..


OH, I see. So its like Happy Potter movie when they say " He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named" ? 

Its like that " Medieval times diner theater" refuse to give you a fork or knife because there were no forks and knives during the real medieval times however they will sell you Coke and Pepsi. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdPu6sQ9l4g

This forum lets you post links to amazon, ken fish, but just saying the word will get your post deleted? Yikes, I guess whoever owns this forum must have had problem with the auction-site-that-shall-not -be named and/or paypal.


----------



## SpaceLord

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi SpaceLord,
> 
> I don't think I can 'vouch' for much of anything in this world! lol
> 
> I can tell you that it gives over [email protected] at a 12" depth and [email protected] at a 20" depth. I can tell you it definitely has a spectrum that highlights red plants and fish better than my 6400K LED light. I can tell you it took me a few minutes to figure out the "switch"; it is a 'touch switch' so all i have to do is touch it to turn it on, off, or nighttime mode; if I 'touch and hold' it goes from full brightness down to about 10% of full brightness (at first I tried to 'push' the switch...that does not work well). I have had no problems with the settings. No, I did not buy the Wi-Fi controller. Sorry, I have no idea how long the Fluval promotion at Ken's Fish is going to continue.
> 
> Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0; 36"; 30g (36" long) tank; Emersed trimmings conversion (P. erectus; C. 'Florida Sunset'; L. glandulosa; H. pinnatifida; M. mattogrossense)


Do your plants grow well with that light? 

I had a 32 LED X 3 Watts each lamp and my plants did not grow well but seem to grow algae pretty well. LOL. 

I actually went to buy the Ebay light for like $40 but they had just run out of stock and I don't know how long it will take them to get new stock in. Right now my aquarium plants have been in the dark for a week so I started to look more at the one you recommend. 

Its literally 4 times the price for only 2.26 X the number of lights. So roughly double the price per light(with 15% off coupon). Its suppose to be water resistant vs the Chinese ones that had almost no protection. 

Its still overpriced I think even with the 15% coupon but I gave it a shot and buy one under your recommendation but I am going to hold you personal responsible if my light does not work. I have assembled a team of lawyers ready to sue. 

Just joking. :grin2: , but seriously you better help me if I can't figure out how to turn it on. Many amazon reviews say that they can't figure out how to use the switch unless they spend $85 of a wifi module so they can use their smart phone.

Thanks for the coupon code, pictures, and detailed explanation of the facts. I am giving it a shot even though the other one seems like a much better deal.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi SpaceLord,

I received mine one week ago today and I can already see new growth with better color in my poor stunted Blyxa. I may have to up my CO2 and ferts a little or back down the PAR a little bit to get a little more balance going since this light is putting out more light than the previous fixture with the 1+ year old bulbs. I was glad to provide what insight I could, I think you made a good decision.


----------



## SpaceLord

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi SpaceLord,
> 
> I received mine one week ago today and I can already see new growth with better color in my poor stunted Blyxa. I may have to up my CO2 and ferts a little or back down the PAR a little bit to get a little more balance going since this light is putting out more light than the previous fixture with the 1+ year old bulbs. I was glad to provide what insight I could, I think you made a good decision.


Thank you. I purchased it from the place you recommended and used that coupon you gave me. I would have never purchased that light had I not spoken to you. 

Whatever I ended up doing, having a few high power lights did not seem to be working out in my aquarium. I felt that having more smaller lights for a more even coverage would have been a welcomed change. 

I can't wait to get it in since my fish have been swimming around in the dark for a while now. :laugh2: I love the idea that its water proof which is something missing from the ebay models. 

Thanks again for all your help, I will probably need your help to figure out how to turn it on once it comes in. lol


----------



## cadd

Sorry for bringing an old thread back from the dead. But is this cheap 48" light worth it? I'll mainly use it for fish, but I do plan on having a plant or two here and there.


----------



## jeffkrol

AFAICT, they are fine for what you want.


----------

